# potassium sorbate



## DoktahD (Mar 8, 2012)

When I make a kit wine, it tends to have a flowery undertone that my scratch wines lack. Could this be caused by the sorbate? It's not terrible, but I would like to eliminate the taste.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 8, 2012)

DoktahD said:


> When I make a kit wine, it tends to have a flowery undertone that my scratch wines lack. Could this be caused by the sorbate? It's not terrible, but I would like to eliminate the taste.



Well if you are not sweetening the wine there is no need to use the sorbate. Sorbate does have anti microbial properties but as long as your sulfite levels are in chwck youll he fine.


----------



## robie (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree. Sorbate can give a bubble-gum flavor to your wine. Just make sure your wines have fermented totally dry.


----------

